# How should I paddle to the first island in the Chesapeake bay?



## whiteka6 (Oct 11, 2010)

Should I launch from Lynnhaven and wait for an outgoing tide and ride that out and then ride the incoming tide back? Does it matter? Can I paddle out whenever and paddle back whenever? I want to catch some convicts in the near future.


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

Incoming for paddle out and outgoing for paddle back


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

Learned that from kayak Kevin's videos


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Launching from Alexander's at Chicks beach is much closer than Lynnhaven. Also check the min/max incoming and outgoing current times....they will lag behind the high & low tide times


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Chicks beach would be much better. Like rwh said, check around Alexander's and the surrounding neighborhood.


----------

